# Bad Bass Champs (disqualification)



## basscat10 (Dec 21, 2009)

First I would like to say I understand why I got dq'd and do not expect any money or anything. Second the rule we broke was that all boats had to be in by 3:00 and your number had to be turned in before then. We came in 10 min early but my partner left the number in his pocket. My partner was seen in the parking lot by tournament officials and 10 to 20 other fisherman and spectators off the water in the parking lot on time. After he realized what he had done he turned the float in and explained what happened they said it didn't matter and that we were late and therefore disqualified. So we pulled the boat out. I went to the scale to weigh the fish just because I wanted to know I did not argue with the judgement as it was the correct one. However while waiting in line the official that was weighing the fish also fished, the girl that checked us in in the morning asked him for his float (or number as he did not turn his in eithor). I could not argue at the time because I was already mad and did not want to escalate the situation furthor.
He went to go to his truck and then noticed the float was in his pocket. He pulled the float out of his pocket and handed it to her (right in front of me).
so I weighed my fish (17.7 lbs) took some pictures talked to a couple people and left. After cooling off for a few days I decided that I have to get a explanation from the tournament offical. He told me that yes he did have it in his pocket and that he was in early to set up but forgot to pull it out and that the girl had asked for it earlier. He also said that he doesn't normally take a float because he runs the tournaments he had done it just because of the thousand dollar drawing he did not want to get left out, also told me that he didn't have to follow the rule he ran the tournament. I told him that this was unexceptable and that he needed to disqualify himself because he broke the same rule I was disqualified for. He said that the conversation was over and that I owed him a appology for accusing him, and when i appologized we could talk again. I don't owe anybody an appology if anything it is the other way around. If a rule is made everyone should be held accountable no double standards no making up rules as we go. If he can break This rule how many other rules can he break or change, live bait, trolling, fishing in a off limits area where does it stop. He did cheat me but everybody else in the tournament he cheated out of money or possible money. I will never fish a bad bass champs tournament and am telling everybody


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

basscat10 said:


> First I would like to say I understand why I got dq'd and do not expect any money or anything. Second the rule we broke was that all boats had to be in by 3:00 and your number had to be turned in before then. We came in 10 min early but my partner left the number in his pocket. My partner was seen in the parking lot by tournament officials and 10 to 20 other fisherman and spectators off the water in the parking lot on time. After he realized what he had done he turned the float in and explained what happened they said it didn't matter and that we were late and therefore disqualified. So we pulled the boat out. I went to the scale to weigh the fish just because I wanted to know I did not argue with the judgement as it was the correct one. However while waiting in line the official that was weighing the fish also fished, the girl that checked us in in the morning asked him for his float (or number as he did not turn his in eithor). I could not argue at the time because I was already mad and did not want to escalate the situation furthor.
> He went to go to his truck and then noticed the float was in his pocket. He pulled the float out of his pocket and handed it to her (right in front of me).
> so I weighed my fish (17.7 lbs) took some pictures talked to a couple people and left. After cooling off for a few days I decided that I have to get a explanation from the tournament offical. He told me that yes he did have it in his pocket and that he was in early to set up but forgot to pull it out and that the girl had asked for it earlier. He also said that he doesn't normally take a float because he runs the tournaments he had done it just because of the thousand dollar drawing he did not want to get left out, also told me that he didn't have to follow the rule he ran the tournament. I told him that this was unexceptable and that he needed to disqualify himself because he broke the same rule I was disqualified for. He said that the conversation was over and that I owed him a appology for accusing him, and when i appologized we could talk again. I don't owe anybody an appology if anything it is the other way around. If a rule is made everyone should be held accountable no double standards no making up rules as we go. If he can break This rule how many other rules can he break or change, live bait, trolling, fishing in a off limits area where does it stop. He did cheat me but everybody else in the tournament he cheated out of money or possible money. I will never fish a bad bass champs tournament and am telling everybody


gd deal man im with you check out the mc elite curcuit


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

I heard about that, that is terrible. It was an honest mistake by your partner and you owned up to it. There will be other tourneys, and it sounds like you'll do just fine!! My quote for the year is "it is what it is!" Put this in the back of your mind and use it as motivation to go out and win more tourneys, unless I'm fishing against you!! Good luck...
One more thing.... it amazes me how some fellow fisherman can be such assholes to each other on the water and off when we are all doing what makes us most happy.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

It sounds like you have a legitamate beef if it played out the way you said. Congrats on the nice bag.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm with you buddy you kick ass out there and like i told ya at the weight in they should have done the right thing,and not dq.you because you were there and on time when we talk to you on Sunday morning down in turkey foot we were in the big ranger,now you now who this is,i said to my partner there's the team that's going to win,and in my books you did,and believe me i was pissed that they pulled that ****,on you knowing you were in on time,and i would of made the take a vote with the rest of the teams,and I'm sure they would voted that you were in and should have the money,and your RIGHT RULES SEEM TO BEND FOR THE RIGHT PEPOLE,with that being said your the winner in my book you done what the rest of use couldn't do catch a big sack,and then do it again sun,great job hoop,mark


----------



## bassnnn (Feb 25, 2007)

Pepole - that is first place in my book


----------



## Barney (Jun 4, 2007)

Basscat10
You broke the rule and the DQ was warrented. There are no exceptions to the rules. Not even for an official. The guy should never be trusted again; especially is a official capacity.
Barney


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

I will open up a whole big can of worms here, because I believe you are wrong. While it may be an honest mistake.... oh well, you knew that the key float had to be turned in by 3:00. no ifs ands or buts. I have been fishing bad bass since 2004, back when it was still the Midwest Pro Bass series run by Don Merrit out of Norton Marine. As for the official not turning in his float, I am assuming this would have been Gunter, he fishes with Mike Scmeltzer who runs the tournaments, and yes, they usually do not use keyfloats themselves except for this special drawing, And they should not have to have a keyfloat either. They are in the ramp at least a half hour early each and every tournament setting up for weigh in... While I was not there, (fished a open somewhere else) I have to side with BadBass. And before the nasty replies come back, this is my opinion, you have yours, and we can agree to disagree. From my experience with this group of guys, they are about as good of a group running a big tournament as you can find, and I have fished lots of different tournaments run by lots of different guys.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Rules are Rules.. Seems pretty Shady to me..


----------



## basscat10 (Dec 21, 2009)

If he can break This rule how many other rules can he break or change, live bait, trolling, fishing in a off limits area where does it stop. He did cheat me but everybody else in the tournament he cheated out of money or possible money. I will never fish a bad bass champs tournament and am telling everybody.

Sorry I ment to say he did not cheat me but everybody else in the tournament he cheated out of money or possible money. My Final post on this issue. I did break the rule and own up to that but the tournament officials should be held to the same standards or higher if they want to compete in there own tournaments.


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

First off, let me say I feel for you. I was fishing this tournament also and saw what happened. You caught a great bag of fish both days and you should be proud of that. I understand you being mad.

That said, the purpouse of the rule is to check in so the officials know you are off the water by the designated time. The float itself is somewhat unimportant. Had you actually lost the float on the water and simply told them your boat number before 3:00 I find it hard to believe you would have been DQ'ed simply for not turning in the float. So while he might not have given his float to the woman who was standing right next to him checking in boats it's not like he actually failed to check in by 3:00. I think you understand the difference but your anger in clouding your judgement.

BTW: Did your partner pay you the $1250.00


----------



## Badbasschamps (Apr 22, 2010)

As one of the tournament directors that had nothing to gain from this situation, I have to say the following. 
1. the actual rule states " The official checkpoint for the end of the day check-in will be on the shore next to the fish check table. Failure to check in on time will cause immediate disqualification. (No late boats allowed) Any team failing to recognize the specific check-in area will be disqualified."

The rule does not make mention of turning in a buoy, that is just something we give the anglers as a courtesy so that they may remember their launch number in the morning and remember their check in number when they are due to check back in. As Junk Yard bass stated, if you had checked in and said, I forgot my buoy in the boat, there would not have been and issue, this is a courtesy that we extend to all the anglers and it happens quite often. Since that was not the case, we had to follow the rules. I know for a fact the angler in question had checked in, as I was the one to check him in. I said where is your buoy so that we may have it for the drawing for $1,000, and he said he had left it in the boat, so I said, okay I'll get it afterwards. I know this is a tough situation and cosmetically it looks bad, and I regret that things happened this way, but they did. That being said, we followed rules as they were written and always try to provide a fairly run tournament environment. If we had not opted to follow the rules there would have been more anglers upset with that decision as well. I felt really bad for you and your partner for the oversight, but the simple fact is, you did not check in as the rules stated you must. I feel that there should be no ill will between you and a circuit that is just doing it's best to be fair and straightforward with the fisherman and trying to run things by the rules. I would contend that most anglers feel this way and will continue to support the Bad Bass Champs tournament trail.


----------



## Barney (Jun 4, 2007)

_ I know for a fact the angler in question had checked in, as I was the one to check him in. I said where is your buoy so that we may have it for the drawing for $1,000, and he said he had left it in the boat, so I said, okay I'll get it afterwards._

Who? The guy who got DQ'd. If you knew he was there, and the bouy meant nothing then why the DQ.


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

Barney said:


> _ I know for a fact the angler in question had checked in, as I was the one to check him in. I said where is your buoy so that we may have it for the drawing for $1,000, and he said he had left it in the boat, so I said, okay I'll get it afterwards._
> 
> Who? The guy who got DQ'd. If you knew he was there, and the bouy meant nothing then why the DQ.



No THe "Angler in Question" is one of the other directors who was also fishing the Tournament. Who ended up in first place after the DQ of basscat10.


----------



## Badbasschamps (Apr 22, 2010)

the point is, the buoy is irrelevant to checking in, you can check in without it.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Okay, I think we had a vent and we got a resolution. Please handle this in a more personal setting.


----------

